# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Forum is triple, quadruple, quintupling my posts lately...?

## Atomini

Admin,

In a few threads i've posted in, it seems the forum has repeated my posts several times. I think there's something wrong. Here's a thread it happened in as an example:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-C-breaks-down.

I have no idea if anyone else has been experiencing this, but I thought i'd let you know.

----------


## Times Roman

it's happened to me before. sometimes i'll hit the "post" button and it does nothing. so i hit it again, and then it double posts.

tell you what. I'll hold down admin, and you kick him in the crotch like that bloke on "America's got talent"

....fair enough? =)

----------


## Atomini

Well, I don't know if its his fault yet so that wouldn't be fair. Maybe some mod is playing a joke on me, i'd like to kick whoever it is in the balls if that's the case.

I haven't hit 'post' multiple times, by the way. So I don't think that's the problem.

----------


## MuscleInk

> it's happened to me before. sometimes i'll hit the "post" button and it does nothing. so i hit it again, and then it double posts.
> 
> tell you what. I'll hold down admin, and you kick him in the crotch like that bloke on "America's got talent"
> 
> ....fair enough? =)


"Horse"! That guy was a tool. How is taking a kick in the family jewels a talent????

----------


## Times Roman

> "Horse"! That guy was a tool. How is taking a kick in the family jewels a talent????


Idon't know, but it was funny as hell. bbet you were laughing your ass off. Tell me i'm wrong?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Idon't know, but it was funny as hell. bbet you were laughing your ass off. Tell me i'm wrong?


.....ok....sometimes. My gf got me hooked on that damn show! Lol

----------


## Times Roman

howard stearns makes it interesting....

----------


## MuscleInk

> howard stearns makes it interesting....


Agreed.....I enjoy some of the arguments between Howie and Howard as well.

----------


## Times Roman

> Agreed.....I enjoy some of the arguments between Howie and Howard as well.


did you see when howard joined in with the male strippers? funny as shiit

----------


## Times Roman

i just realized....

...sorry for the hijack OP!

----------


## *Admin*

Let me know if it happens again... I did not see what caused it but have removed the excess posts... thanks

----------


## Atomini

Admin, it happened again: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...orrible-remake.

----------


## *Admin*

for some reason it must like what you have to say hahaha.... seriously I am checking!

----------


## Atomini

AGAIN! Here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e-aromasin-for

----------


## *Admin*

Are you posting from a phone? I see nothing wrong and it is only happening to you...

----------


## Atomini

Nope, those posts were made from my PC.

I do use my phone to post here sometimes, but all the posts this has been happening to were from my PC. And yes, i'm only hitting the reply button ONCE.

----------


## *Admin*

very odd I see nothing that would cause this... I will continue to keep an eye out...

----------


## Atomini

Happened again in my tren thread just now: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-thread!/page5

I noticed that it doesn't happen immediately. I initially made my post, and then if you notice the timestamps... the posts start to repeat themselves every 5 minutes, exactly on the mark.

----------

